# ROAR Region 9 Elec. Championships



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Come check it out!!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Heck ya. This will be a good time. I'm there.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweet, this will be fun!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

anyone know how many people are signed up? There was an event created on RC Signup, but its no longer listed.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's because it closes on RC Signup the 1st practice day of the event, which was yesterday. Can still sign up at track. There were like 12 in 4wd, 7 or so in 2wd, 4 or 5 in Mod Truck, and 8 or 9 in the CORR classes last thing I saw.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How did this race go?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

It went really well. Turnout was very low (around 15 guys?), but it was fun. I know there is a way to post the results as a PDF or as HTML, Phil might be able to post them in the thread.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

15!?!?!?! Ouch!

ROAR just isn't much of a draw anymore I guess.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea, nobody wanted to spend another $1K on batteries just to run.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The problem was with the ROAR rules, and the extra money for the entry fees.
Not to mention the weather might of had something to do with it. lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Snow? What snow? lol. 

yea it was freaking cold Saturday morning, but it ended up really nice during the day.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> The problem was with the ROAR rules


Hence, why I keep the rules to a bare minimum with HARC! I learned what NOT to do from ROAR! LOL


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

It's not the amount of rules, it's that ROAR is about as up to date with technology as the government is and they are slow at looking at new products and approving them for ROAR competition. In my own opinion, the more rules there are the better. It leaves less of a gray area for racers to wonder what they can and can't get away with. It also allows for less of an argument when an issue arises. But the key is that they need to stay up to date on technology and change or add rules as need be in a timely manner.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess it's just a fundamental thing. I feel like as long as there's a basic set of solid rules, then little carp about exactly what type of battery, connector, pinion gear, tire tread, etc you must use is just more to police. Evidently ROAR's sole direction is to guide competition, and does not take into account fun-factor. I try to find a balance of the two.

I'm open/honest with everyone about HARC and I expect that everyone that races with us will return that favor by being honest as well and not make a blatent attempt to break the rules and cheat. Maybe I'm just not competitive enough..........


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

SwayOveride said:


> It's not the amount of rules, it's that ROAR is about as up to date with technology as the government is and they are slow at looking at new products and approving them for ROAR competition. In my own opinion, the more rules there are the better. It leaves less of a gray area for racers to wonder what they can and can't get away with. It also allows for less of an argument when an issue arises. But the key is that they need to stay up to date on technology and change or add rules as need be in a timely manner.


+1


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well said Sway and Courtney. Big government (ROAR or U.S.)for the lose, slow and expensive.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

It's not about the size!!! It's that ROAR is the only sanctioning body for the US and Canada (Regionals, Nationals) along with IFMAR that does things internationally (Worlds and Worlds Qualifiers). If ROAR had a competitor that was better organized, up to date, was a voting member within IFMAR, and held regional and national races for all types of electric and gas racing, I bet that it would be differed. As far as it is right now, ROAR does what they want because they can. If you want to hold one of their races, you have to be a member, you have to have their insurance (Tracks) and run by their rules even though they are behind on the times. It's a hassle not only for tracks but racers, but what do you do when they're the only ones in this business?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

There is RC Pro, which I think almost everyone likes a lot more than ROAR. The rules are current and they don't charge a membership fee to race. There's a reason RC Pro races have better turnouts than ROAR races.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

RC pro the way to go! Over 90 sportsman buggy entries last year. That not including any other class.The first pro series in austin was huge! you had to wait around 30 mins are so to practice, and you got to run for 10 mins at a time, crazy but fun!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Rc Pro should be posting their sch very soon. Austin will have one again in the spring and one will be in LA. Not sure about the 3rd cross your fingers it is in Houston.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Go check RcFiles. RC Pro South schedule was just posted. RD 1 is Austin, RD 2 is Amarillo, RD 3 is Lafayette. I cannot believe that carlton gave one to Amarillo. Nobody from that area even attends any of the RC Pro Races!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

For the record i tried to get one here for the past month and a half, but never heard anything, so now o know why! Sorry guys!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We will have a big offroad race here sometime next year and now that i know the dates iam going to start working on our schedule! We will have pizza and beer! Maybe a big money race! I will talk to Mike and post it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

can someone post a link to the schedule?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

CV here ya go! http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?t=23073
Hey click that green rep button bro, mine is a little week!


----------

